# Hello from SlotCarHeroes



## Sliderule (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi, :wave: 
I just became a new member here on the Hobby Talk message board. Learned of this place last night while sharing the chat room with a couple of folks from here.

I'd like to introduce myself a little bit. My name is Tim Johnson, and I've been operating a web-business for about 4 years called:

Www.SlotCarHeroes.Com

I manufacturer a couple varieties of 1/32 scale stainless steel adjustable chassis, and a number of vac-formed items, such as windscreens, interior trays, and something completely different... 1/32 scale porta-potties. :lol: 
We also used to do custom 1/24- 1/25 chassis and vac-formed bodies. But as their is little call for 1/24 scale stuff these days, my business is now evolving around 1/32nd.

We also carry motors, gears, a few wheels and tires and other bits and pieces.

Much of my business catters to those that want to convert plastic models into slot cars... and looks like that's what some of you folks like to do here.

Anyway... I'd like to wish everyone happy holidays, and I'll visit and post more after the weekend.

I've attached a few pic's from my website. Not necessarily my choice pictures (file size limits), but you can get the general idea of what we offer.

Kind Regards,

Tim Johnson
Www.SlotCarHeroes.Com


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hi Tim and welcome to the Hobbytalk forums! I really love the look of your aluminum chassis...... I saw your post on HRW or SCI about the new aluminum chassis for David's resin bodies....... Those aluminum chassis are flat out cool...... I'm hoping to be able to buy one or two this next year.....might build a few more Scaley Camaros......so get that aluminum scaley Camaro compatible chassis ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Sliderule (Dec 24, 2004)

Thank you for the warm welcome, Tx Street Racer!

The 1/32 chassis we do are actually stainless steel rather than aluminum. They're great little chassis. The F1 chassis is particularly popular, it's a very nice unit. 

I'm currently working on new upgrades to our other chassis, the 1/32 adjustable chassis... hoping to have something to show on those in the next month or two. 

But the F1 chassis is ready to go, and it's a great performer.

Kind Regards,

Tim
Www.SlotCarHeroes.Com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

How about 1/43rd?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Sliderule said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, Tx Street Racer!
> 
> The 1/32 chassis we do are actually stainless steel rather than aluminum. They're great little chassis. The F1 chassis is particularly popular, it's a very nice unit.
> 
> ...



Hey Tim, thanks for that info....Stainless is even better  I had replied to your post unveiling that new chassis for David's new resin Firebird body (I'm GungHo Brian over at HRW and SCI) .....that chassis is a work of art at the very least. :thumbsup: 

As I mentioned, I'm hoping sometime early this next year I can afford to get a couple of those chassis......and one of those '70 Camaro bodies from David .....and build another "beast" :jest:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello Tim :wave: Glad to see you made it over to this board... Sorry I didn't stay with you guys the other night, but when the chat room on Hobby Talk started working I was not able to keep both windows open enough to remain fluid in the conversations...

Jeff


----------



## Sliderule (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Jeff!
Was great talking with you guys! It's fun when something completely unexpected and spontanious occurs.

And TX Street Racer, Thanks! I think the F1 chassis would be an awesome choice for one of David's bodies. Looking forward to helping you out with that!

Hey! I've added the Www.SlotCarHeroes.Com link up here on Hobby Talk. "Thank you!" to the moderators!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas.

Tim
Www.SlotCarHeroes.Com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Tim,

The site seems to have gone?

Deane


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Tim,
> 
> The site seems to have gone?
> 
> Deane


Tim went out of business last year.


----------

